# Willow's Review On Honest Kitchen



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow really loves her Honest Kitchen. I selected the Verve which is the a beef variety. She was previously on a kibble that was grain free. The Verve does contain some grain - organic whole grain oats and barley. I know the grain free seems to be the trend, so I was a little reluctant to use a variety containing grains. However, after comparing ingredients with some of the grain free, I felt this one had the best mix of ingredients for Willow.

She no longer is a grazer. I put food down twice a day and she eats everything in her bowl. That is a first for her. She seems to love it. I thought maybe once the newness wore off, she would again start being picky, but so far there is no sign of that.

As far as poops, they are somewhat larger (probably due to the grains) and a little softer. On the kibble her poops were quite small and firm. To me, they now seem to be a better shape and consistency. :smile2:

I do notice, however, that she does not drink nearly the amount of water she was drinking when on the kibble. I am hoping that it's because she is getting more fluid due to adding water to the dehydrated food.

Willow gives Honest Kitchen a big paws up! :grin2: Thank you Ricky and everyone else who gave me information on Honest Kitchen.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Glad the change is going well.  It's not the grain but probably the vegetables that is making Willow's poops bigger on Honest Kitchen. I currently feed Emmie frozen raw dog food but I used to feed her grain-free HK Love (beef) or Embark (turkey), which she loved. I had the same experience with her poops being bigger and slightly softer, but it wasn't a deal breaker as they were easy to pick up and didn't get caught in her fur. I still like Honest Kitchen and use it when I run out of Darwin's, don't defrost her food in time, or we're traveling. The fact that you're noticing Willow's water consumption lessening is indicative that she's getting more hydration from HK than her previous food, which is great news!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I get Honest Kitchen twice a day, 1/4 copa. It take mi 2 minuts to clean mi bowl. I'm a regular pooping machine! :laugh2: I drink less water but go potty mor often dan wit kibble. I gib Honest Kitchen 4 paws up, weigh up!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------

